# version 7



## HEDGEHOG MAN (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about Ecutek version 7,ive seen its being put on the dyno sheets at litchfields,any news anyone?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

From what I***8217;ve read the main end user changes you***8217;d notice are improved TC and launch control.

Usually each update includes back end interface improvements for the tuner as well.

I have been told (but not corroborated) that phase 7 had some issues that needed resolving. That may go some way to explain the lack of publicity at the moment.

If you are on Ecutek why not speak with your tuner for their opinion and updated features?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I should be having it on my car soon. Iain Litchfield seemed enthused about it and said the main improvements were on traction and launch control as Andy said above


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I should add I***8217;ve had phase 7 on mine for a couple of weeks from Litchfields and on full blat TC is superb.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm on V5 so may give it a go in Oct at the next service. 

One thing I have learnt is, don't jump in immediately for the upgraded map, leave it a few months, every version has had early bugs that needed ironing out ...


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

My car had a beta version 7 for a couple of months and it***8217;s just gone back for some fine tuning. No major issues as such being an early adopter but Iain seemed to think they***8217;ve progressed further with the fine tuning.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I had this applied to my 2018 GTR a couple of weeks ago by Iain at Litchfield. All I can say is MASSIVE improvement! So happy with it.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Huge thanks to the team at Litchfield. Also the team at Topaz Detailing who look after the PPF and detailing. Both amazing companies to deal with.


----------



## Mr PSB (Jul 29, 2018)

The above 2 posts were mine. I just locked myself out of my old account somehow and can't access the junk email I set up. Anywho...hi....again. ***x1f601;


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The OP is asking what improvements there may be going from Phase 6 to Phase 7, not what it***8217;s like going from stock to ecutek remap as appears to be the case with your situation.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> I'm on V5 so may give it a go in Oct at the next service.
> 
> One thing I have learnt is, don't jump in immediately for the upgraded map, leave it a few months, every version has had early bugs that needed ironing out ...


I would suggest that this what Litchfields have been doing since Easter (ish) time.

They’ve spent a lot of Dyno time on this ecutek phase version.


----------



## Mr PSB (Jul 29, 2018)

I didn't go from stock to remap. I went from stage 4 to 4.25 and version 7. Thanks for the freindly message though.


----------



## Paul! (Oct 17, 2017)

So is version 7 fully released now?


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Paul! said:


> So is version 7 fully released now?




Officially launching at SEMA this week I believe. Though I think some of the beta testers have been putting it on customer cars for a while now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

Besides Litchfield (no reply to emails), who would you guys recommend to remotely tune with ecutek, especially the TCM tune. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Hopefully this will allow us to apply power while going downhill and round a corner.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Am in for a V7 on a MY17 on Thursday. Will update later this week


----------



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

3sgte said:


> Am in for a V7 on a MY17 on Thursday. Will update later this week


What mods do you have?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

scarf said:


> What mods do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Stage 4.5 + Intercooler


----------



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you. Also have a 17 but only with midpipe. Wanting mild power increase, and advanced traction control mods. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

3sgte said:


> Stage 4.5 + Intercooler




4.5 as in 700bhp turbos?? What torque you currently making? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm running the latest Litchfield version 7. There has been a lot of further refinement of the software since it's early Beta release and as mentioned the traction on cornering and also launch is supposed to be much improved.

I cannot comment the difference between version 6 and 7 but can say the car feels very controlled and stable on the power. I ran at Santa pod recently and despite some spin off the line (and a 2.1 60ft (which is not ok!)) there was no wheel hop (which is mega) and I can see from going through the data that the car fairly quickly controlled the rear wheel spin and got the car moving. I only got one run so didn't get a chance to adjust BOTL, launch RPM or the boost by gear. Or adjust the tyre pressures down for that matter.

I was also driving along on a dry road recently and dropped a few gears and then gave it the beans at 60mph and the rear wheels span a bit but without me realising or a traction light flashing it was reined in and the car put the power down and left the scene of the crime. Also no wheel hop and the car remained straight and stable.


I have to say I am finding my car really smooth and stable and this has to be in part down to this version of ecutek. I was previously on V2 COBB


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

CelticWebs said:


> 4.5 as in 700bhp turbos?? What torque you currently making?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


645 LB-FT


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Finally got the V7 ECUtek done yesterday at Litchfield's.

Healthy improvement bump in power to 789BHP / 645LB-FT.

Stage 4.5 with the ported turbos and intercooler.

Part throttle response and overall driveability are significantly better IMO. Definitely less clunky at lower speeds (coming from an F10 M5, so I expect it to be perfect). Also noticed on the V6 software, it didn't allow me to short shift when going through the gears. As in shift early and let the torque pull through. With the V7 it's effortless now.

Overall, i'd say its definitely a solid upgrade.

Cheers...


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

scarf said:


> Thank you. Also have a 17 but only with midpipe. Wanting mild power increase, and advanced traction control mods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


How did you get on with the map on your MY17? Was it value for money?


----------



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

deano555 said:


> How did you get on with the map on your MY17? Was it value for money?


Haven't mapped it yet. No response from litchfield regarding etuning car and no reputable tuners using ecutek where I live, so I have put it pn hold.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scarf said:


> Haven't mapped it yet. No response from litchfield regarding etuning car and no reputable tuners using ecutek where I live, so I have put it pn hold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Look up Dimitri Keramidas on FB he will E-tune your car on V7


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

3sgte said:


> Finally got the V7 ECUtek done yesterday at Litchfield's.
> 
> Healthy improvement bump in power to 789BHP / 645LB-FT.
> 
> ...


How low rpm do you want to shift? Thats a sure fire way of bending rods and breaking gears if you are stock block and trans.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> How low rpm do you want to shift? Thats a sure fire way of bending rods and breaking gears if you are stock block and trans.


That is how I did mine at Silverstone, was running 650lbft and short shifted from 3rd to 4th and 'BANG the bearing was gone'


----------



## Lee-GTR35 (Feb 9, 2018)

3sgte said:


> Finally got the V7 ECUtek done yesterday at Litchfield's.
> 
> Healthy improvement bump in power to 789BHP / 645LB-FT.
> 
> ...


Looking to do the same to mine in the new year...

Is the engine forged ??

have you have any trans/gearbox upgrades to run this power ?

Any other advice from Litchfields or yourself


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

4.25 bent rod and cracked block, ouch !!!Then broke 4th gear and not even driving very hard.


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

No. Not a forged engine. Just a MY17.


Lee-GTR35 said:


> Looking to do the same to mine in the new year...
> 
> Is the engine forged ??
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> 4.25 bent rod and cracked block, ouch !!!Then broke 4th gear and not even driving very hard.
> 
> View attachment 247431


Shit. I expected these engines to be stronger, but then i guess 650lf-ft is no joke.

What i meant was i was so used to short shifting in the M5 (over 700lb-ft) because of traction issues and then wind the engine up in a higher gear to get traction.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

3sgte said:


> Shit. I expected these engines to be stronger, but then i guess 650lf-ft is no joke.
> 
> What i meant was i was so used to short shifting in the M5 (over 700lb-ft) because of traction issues and then wind the engine up in a higher gear to get traction.
> 
> ...


Yeah dont be doing that in one of these


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

If I was doing it again for a road car I would prob not even go 4.25, we got 680hp out of a stock DP car with air intakes (which you dont even need), had a Y pipe only, Id go for that and be relatively safe.


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Yeah dont be doing that in one of these


Cheers pal 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

I was on ecutek v6 at stage1 went to v7 at stage4 with new forge Intercooler and it seems better through the maps, smoother (uplift in power is a given) as always very happy with Litchfield work, this was on my17.


----------



## scarf (Nov 17, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> If I was doing it again for a road car I would prob not even go 4.25, we got 680hp out of a stock DP car with air intakes (which you dont even need), had a Y pipe only, Id go for that and be relatively safe.


Plus injectors and fuel pump?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scarf said:


> Plus injectors and fuel pump?


Nope stock injectors and they were 93% duty cycle, pumps depending on mileage only.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What dyno was that on John? Sounds unrealistic based on global feedback. Interested in what was different if not just inflated bhp figures being put out the dyno. 

Was that the SRD dyno? And what whp figure?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> What dyno was that on John? Sounds unrealistic based on global feedback. Interested in what was different if not just inflated bhp figures being put out the dyno.
> 
> Was that the SRD dyno? And what whp figure?


SRD dyno and thats corrected its dead level on road with most 4.25 cars, dont have dyno sheet handy, ill see if dimitri has a shot of the sheet
That was a DBA car and on the dyno same day as 4 other 4.25 CBA cars and only a couple of hp of their runs


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Heres the graph, Dimitri cant remember calculated FWHP but thinks it was 664, I think it was 684, stage 1 stock injectors and DP's

So stage 1 bottom graph as drove in.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> If I was doing it again for a road car I would prob not even go 4.25, we got 680hp out of a stock DP car with air intakes (which you dont even need), had a Y pipe only, Id go for that and be relatively safe.


So a Y pipe on its own and a remap on V7 gives the same result as what Litchfield (and the like?) charge the best part of £5k for?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The dyno numbers are not to be relied upon. They seem like corrected 'glory run' numbers and don't believe they would be repeated elsewhere.

The actual difference between a stage 1 and stage 4 car on the road is fairly minimal anyway. On a runway or drag strip the difference is more noticeable but it still isn't a world apart. What you get with the stage 4 goodies is a little more scope for tuning and a whole load of drama. 


I don't dispute what John is saying that they have managed to turn out a rapid car with just a y pipe and a tune. I also liked the one they did with the gutted out cats. I just don't think that should discredit the other tuners doing the full stage 4.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

I like the noise from downpipes.

Is it a free upgrade from v6 to v7?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

simGTR said:


> I like the noise from downpipes.
> 
> Is it a free upgrade from v6 to v7?


LOL no it's all one big money making scam ££££

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TurboSam said:


> LOL no it's all one big money making scam ££££
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sounds about right. I went from v4 to v6, even got a power increase. To be honest, there was no discernible difference other than the MASSIVE change to my bank balance. I did get the blue tooth dongle though, which makes logging and reading codes much easier.

Happy to get a free upgrade though. They were supposed to update my gearbox software for free last time, but I guess they forgot.


----------

